# Lemond



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

Any helpful insight on the Classic Ti or the Ti/carbon Victorie?


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

shokhead1 said:


> Any helpful insight on the Classic Ti or the Ti/carbon Victorie?



What do you want to know about them? I have riden both and work for a Lemond dealer, so I can hopefully answer a couple questions for you.


----------



## LeMondHead (May 18, 2004)

*LeMond Vic*



shokhead1 said:


> Any helpful insight on the Classic Ti or the Ti/carbon Victorie?


Don't know about the classic but have about 2000 miles on my 2004 Vic. Road a steel [BA]LeMond [now on a trainer] and decided to try TI/ carbon. Have to say I love the compact frame. Very comfy during centuries. Just loves to go uphill. Happy so far.


----------

